# Easy "Follow me" eyes



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,

Here's a tutorial I put together that y'all may like. These are dollar store glass gems with irises, but instead of putting the iris on the front, I glue it to the back and it makes the eyes appear to follow you.

I've made these for a long time and they are always a hit. I also glue magnets to them and place them on my fridge or at work. They always get great comments and even offers to buy them.

In the tutorial there's a quick video to show how they work.

http://www.monstertutorials.com/eyes2


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice! I'll be giving this a try.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Me too!!! Great idea :lolkin:


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh that's neat!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

That's very cool. Thank you.


----------



## rowdycat (Jan 16, 2015)

thank you, I am going to dig through my yarn stash now so I can make up a batch.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I think most of the Dollar General stores have those clear gems on closeout, $0.75 per bag I think is what I saw today here.


----------

